# Shirt Folding sub one second :)



## Enter (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 19, 2010)

:O OMFG

Edit: For a second there I thought you were Indon xD


----------



## Enter (Jan 19, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> :O OMFG
> 
> Edit: For a second there I thought you were Indon xD


no I'm form EU


----------



## Litz (Jan 19, 2010)

Tutorial please!


----------



## Enter (Jan 19, 2010)

Litz said:


> Tutorial please!



just grab a T-shirt with your thumb and forefinger it is not that difficult


----------



## Litz (Jan 19, 2010)

Enter said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial please!
> ...



I get DNF every time. I fail at shirt folding though.


----------



## Enter (Jan 19, 2010)

don't give up!! these could be the new discipline at wca competitions


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2010)

What lube do you use?


----------



## Enter (Jan 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> What lube do you use?





lol  Silicone Spray Jig-A-Loo for T-shirt  it makes my shirts so fast


----------



## Overtime (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to call for a frame by frame for that, it was pretty impressive.

another technique, that is surprisingly effective:
http://www.howtofoldashirt.net/


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2010)

That's good skill, impressive


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 20, 2010)

great PLL skip


----------



## Enter (Jan 20, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> great PLL skip



"getting lucky is not a crime.... " Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like the intuitive way you handled the first half of the folding. Much better than the standard algorithmic approach 

Chris


----------



## Enter (Jan 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I really like the intuitive way you handled the first half of the folding. Much better than the standard algorithmic approach
> 
> Chris



lol yes me to!!! only the few basic cases you need to learn everything else is intuitive


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 20, 2010)

Now do it with an XL shirt.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2010)

Even more awesome than using an XL shirt...

Highlight ----> : ....B.....L....D.... 

Chris


----------



## Enter (Jan 20, 2010)

@Chris I hope the memorization time will be sub 30 sec. 
edit : I am glad that no one mentioned OH


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Enter said:


> @Chris I hope the memorization time will be sub 30 sec.
> edit : I am glad that no one mentioned OH



I was going to :O

i want to see you do it OH so there xP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2010)

Enter said:


> @Chris I hope the memorization time will be sub 30 sec.
> edit : I am glad that no one mentioned OH



How about with feet?


----------



## Enter (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > @Chris I hope the memorization time will be sub 30 sec.
> ...


that is a challenge


----------

